# New coat.. new job...!



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Got Baxter a coat for this freezing weather - he wasn't sure at first but soon got used to it.... we took my daughter sledging.. judging from these pictures, it looks like he's got a new job - as a sledge-puller!!!!




























And how handsome does he look in his new coat?


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

He is beautiful!
Naomi xx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> He is beautiful!
> Naomi xx


 Thanks Naomi! We think so too


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Very very smart :thumbup: looks lovely & cosy to


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww bless him, he looks smart!! And looks like hes taken on his new role quite comfortably!


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats too cool how you got him to pull the sledge! Does he ride on it too


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Very very smart :thumbup: looks lovely & cosy to


:thumbup: Thanks DB - he does look quite daper! 


Sarahnya said:


> Thats too cool how you got him to pull the sledge! Does he ride on it too


lol... he doesn't ride on it.... yet.... and he pulled it all by himself - clever dog! 


xhuskyloverx said:


> Aww bless him, he looks smart!! And looks like hes taken on his new role quite comfortably!


Thanks! He did enjoy his new role - hopefully we'll get out again in the snow to try it again!
xx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Hehe love the photos! i told OH we need to get a sled from Brams to pull!


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

he looks like a sailor dog! Gorgeous!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahahes lovely, god when i was young we did the same Oh the memories LOL (any one would think i was ancient) :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

He looks very handsome


----------

